# Sound card drivers



## Buddy Horne (Mar 13, 2012)

Recently downloaded and installed Win 8 Beta on a stand alone test computer. Everything seems to work fine with the exception of the (known good) sound card. Win 8 said no driver installed. I swapped out with another known good sound card. Win 8 said no driver installed. Suggested I go the manufacture website. No help there. Changed slots. No joy. Just for the heck of it I plugged in an external USB sound card I had in my junk box and there was sound!
I would prefer audio from an internal sound card.
Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Download Win7 drivers from the sound card manufacturer's website
Install them in compatibility mode for Win7


----------



## Buddy Horne (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try that and see what happens.
Buddy


----------



## Buddy Horne (Mar 13, 2012)

Tried to download Win 7 drivers for my sound card but couldn't find drivers for any version of Windows Decided to use the USB sound card for the time being since it worked.
I was looking through some old software today and found the original Win98/XP Mad Dog Predator 5.1 DSP drivers disk, installed the XP drivers and now I have sound. Plugged the computer to my home entertainment system and all channels sound great.
I know the card has a few years on it but I would have thought the Microsoft database would have had something that would work. (When I put Linux on this machine all drivers were installed with no problem.) Then again I have the Win 8 Beta Evaluation copy. 
Thanks for suggestions.
Buddy


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Microsoft doesn't develop drivers for these devices. They get all of their 3rd party drivers from the 3rd party manufacturers. So, if the 3rd party manufacturer no longer supports the device, then Microsoft won't have anything for it.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

As Windows 8 is still only a preview it does not yet have full driver support. Many of the drivers that will be provided in the final release haven't even been written yet, and many that are haven't been submitted to Microsoft for testing. The development and testing of a driver for a modern sound card is a far from simple process. For some older products manufacturers may decide not to develop a Windows 8 driver at all.


----------

